# New guy...



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

What's up guys! I am addicted to fly fishing and exploration of Florida waters. I film my adventures and post them on my YouTube page. I am upgrading my ride to a new BT Micro and hoping to learn some new skiff tricks from other microskiff owners. -C


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to microskiff! Make sure you post links to your videos


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

Snooknut said:


> Welcome to microskiff! Make sure you post links to your videos


Thanks so much! I definitely will.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Spooled Reels said:


> What's up guys! I am addicted to fly fishing and exploration of Florida waters. I film my adventures and post them on my YouTube page. I am upgrading my ride to a new BT Micro and hoping to learn some new skiff tricks from other microskiff owners. -C


Welcome! Let's see 'em!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

WELCOME!


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome! Love your videos. Let me know if you make it up SC way.


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

THTSARUMR said:


> Welcome! Love your videos. Let me know if you make it up SC way.


Thanks so much! I definitely will let you know. Would love to shoot a film during a flood tide in the marshes.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Spooled Reels said:


> Thanks so much! I definitely will let you know. Would love to shoot a film during a flood tide in the marshes.



That would be cool. I'd love to help with that especially since I'm trying to guide privately once I retire from the Marine Corps.


----------

